# A rookie's collections



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 9, 2012)

Nearly one month,I've bought 5 flashlights. Now I know some basic parameter about flashlight
bulb? brand: CREE Q1/2/3/4/5 FENIX T whatwhat
Light intensity? 1600lumens etc.
battery? 18 650 /14 500 stands for 18mm/650mm
And I want to know how many model like Q?T?E?......
Fine,I'm sorry for my poor English express:mecry:
here's my lights:


----------



## nbp (Aug 9, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 10, 2012)

nbp said:


> :welcome:



thanks!!! lol


----------



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 12, 2012)

anybody here??


----------



## nbp (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you have a specific question we can help with?


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 12, 2012)

This is the Collections forum, so I'm guessing he's showing off his collection.


----------



## psandherr (Aug 13, 2012)

are you a police officer or are those decals just for looks


----------



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 20, 2012)

It's retreated after CPF down several days:fail:


----------



## cland72 (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL, where can I get an "explosion-proof" flashlight?



Tyler_Hu said:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AABI/9jkurT_hxug/s640/IMG_20120808_155303.jpg


----------



## dbleznak (Aug 22, 2012)

HDS lights are EMP and bomb proof


----------



## Norm (Aug 22, 2012)

cland72 said:


> LOL, where can I get an "explosion-proof" flashlight?


In fact there are explosion proof flashlights

Intrinsic safety (IS) is a protection technique for safe operation of electronic equipment in explosive atmospheres and under irregular operating conditions. The concept was developed for safe operation of process control instrumentation in hazardous areas, particularly North Sea gas platforms. As a discipline, it is an application of inherent safety in instrumentation.

Norm


----------



## cland72 (Aug 22, 2012)

I stand corrected! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 24, 2012)

cland72 said:


> LOL, where can I get an "explosion-proof" flashlight?



Sorry,I bought it in a flashlight shop but not online store.I'm in China you know
In fact im not sure if it's real explosion-proof 
Norm's explication excellent


----------



## Erzengel (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks like it has a metal body and variable focus. In this case I doubt that it es explosion proof.
Explosion proof flashlights have to be made from material that can't case sparks if dropped hard and they need a very tight seal. Real explosion proof lights have to be certified by the respective national authorities. You can usually get them in firefighter supply stores.


----------



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 25, 2012)

Erzengel said:


> It looks like it has a metal body and variable focus. In this case I doubt that it es explosion proof.
> Explosion proof flashlights have to be made from material that can't case sparks if dropped hard and they need a very tight seal. Real explosion proof lights have to be certified by the respective national authorities. You can usually get them in firefighter supply stores.


yeah,I think it not the original authentic,too:shakehead


----------



## LightJaguar (Aug 26, 2012)

Now that green light looks interesting. How far does it throw when the zoom is focused? Do they sell a lot of Chinese flashlights in China with English written all over them?


----------



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 26, 2012)

LightJaguar said:


> Now that green light looks interesting. How far does it throw when the zoom is focused? Do they sell a lot of Chinese flashlights in China with English written all over them?


Not all of them written in English ,after all they are in local style
I'm not sure how far it can throw outside exactly as I rarely took it in the night for a walk,but I think it myself that it can reach at least 200m


----------

